
Do stars fall quietly into black holes, or crash into something utterly unknown? - t3f
https://phys.org/news/2017-05-stars-fall-quietly-black-holes.html
======
t3f
Paper @
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1703.00023.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1703.00023.pdf)

